# Top Gear GT-R Article



## Wanabee Kiwi (Mar 31, 2007)

Here it Is. Sorry to all those who PM'd and got no reply, i wasn't expecting 80+ PMs!!!


































Sorry its in B&W, my Old Man went out an bought the mag and then scanned it for me so i can't really complain


----------



## Zakira (May 5, 2007)

Thanks!!!


----------



## Spooled1.8 (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks for the upload! Very good article and a fun read. The part about the stig is just downright hilarious lol.....


----------



## doggiehowser (Oct 8, 2007)

awesome!!  mucho gracias


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

Thanks, now just waiting for the evo reveiw on the 14th of Dec.


----------



## fr0sty (Nov 28, 2007)

cant wait to see the actual testing with the stig and dont forget those jokes by the top gear crew


----------



## andy42uk (Sep 17, 2005)

They said 'straight six'
Lol.


----------



## Butuz (Jan 9, 2005)

They were talking about the Porker 

Good review! Cant wait to see this on TV 

Butuz


----------



## Wanabee Kiwi (Mar 31, 2007)

They might have been talking about the Porsche but that hasn't even got a Straight 6!! 911 has got a Flat 6!!


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

i thought there was 11 pages? and it seems like these are all out of order?

if photobucket or whatever is hosting them goes down... get them from here:
Top Gear GT-R Article


----------



## Wanabee Kiwi (Mar 31, 2007)

They are not out of order, the page numbers correspond and the article reads perfectly. 

The rest of the article is about the 911 or the Ferrari maybe? i wouldnt no having not seen the actual magazine


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

Cheers for that. Very interesting.....
Going to get the EVO review and see what they say about it. Cant wait to see it on TG show and what the reaction is like.

TT


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

".. engine out the back, that mighty 480hp *straight* six engine .."

:chairshot :chairshot RIGHT! :chairshot :chairshot


----------



## Chills (Sep 26, 2006)

Hugo said:


> ".. engine out the back, that mighty 480hp *straight* six engine .."
> 
> :chairshot :chairshot RIGHT! :chairshot :chairshot


The Porsche! :chuckle:


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

Chills said:


> The Porsche! :chuckle:


That's a flat/boxer six :thumbsup:


----------



## RH18 (Feb 23, 2007)

Hugo said:


> ".. engine out the back


thats the porsche :chairshot :chairshot :chairshot :chuckle:


----------



## Chills (Sep 26, 2006)

Hugo said:


> That's a flat/boxer six :thumbsup:


Good point - well put! I'll shut up now!


----------



## fr0sty (Nov 28, 2007)

reporters always mix up stuff.. lets wait and see the actual video of jeremy telling cheezy jokes and the stig driving it like a madman before we conclude this talk shall we?


----------



## 战神GT-R (Nov 15, 2007)

stig does enjoy the music with the comfy bose^^


----------



## doggiehowser (Oct 8, 2007)

Could I make a special request for any members in the UK to make a color scan of the full article? I gather there were 11 pages in total?

I don't really want to trouble the original poster since I take it he's from NZ and he's getting his dad to scan it for him.

I can only get the November mag where I am at 

ps did they ever follow up on the STIG and find out what he said??


----------



## SamuraiSam (Oct 27, 2007)

A color scan + higher res would be awesome for guys like myself in the US who aren't able to get their hands on a copy of the magazine. (Not to detract from the OP's contributions  )


----------



## Ian.W (Mar 30, 2007)

doggiehowser said:


> Could I make a special request for any members in the UK to make a color scan of the full article? I gather there were 11 pages in total?
> 
> I don't really want to trouble the original poster since I take it he's from NZ and he's getting his dad to scan it for him.
> 
> ...





SamuraiSam said:


> A color scan + higher res would be awesome for guys like myself in the US who aren't able to get their hands on a copy of the magazine. (Not to detract from the OP's contributions  )



a page color scan at 256 colors (8 bits) at a resolution 200ppi is about 1.66mb
any higher and your talking big file sizes which is harder and longer to transfer.
i could scan both tg and evo mag for you chaps and either email you or share it over msm messanger or a ppp file share like ares (pm me)

also one could get buggered for copyright lol


----------



## doggiehowser (Oct 8, 2007)

I wasn't looking for a "print" quality scan

Just something that I can read on a 1280 pixel width screen  without having to squint


----------

